# Gameserver auf Rootserver mit Debian



## Ballerman23 (5. Mai 2009)

Wie viele gameserver würden reibungslos auf einen Rootserver  mit debian laufen ?
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ @ 1GB

Reibungslos.

spezial würde mich  Day of Defeat Soucre interessieren.

wir haben zwei am laufen 

auf dem server ist Debian 4.0

hat einer erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Crav3X (5. Mai 2009)

kommt immer drauf an wie viele leute auf den Servern sind.
Bei dem Root wirst du bei 3 Servern denk ich merken, das mehrere Server in betrieb sind. "Probieren geht über Studieren"

Um so weniger Slots die einzelnen Server haben um so mehr Server solltest du auch laufen lassen können. Trommel ein paar leute zusammen und mach mal 2 Server voll... dann wirst du sehen ob die Ping´s einen 3ten Server zulassen.


----------



## Ballerman23 (5. Mai 2009)

ist schon klar, vollmachen

aber wie siehts aus, sobald ich drei server anmache, schein irgendwie die TV_camera (zuschaucamera) nicht richtig zu funtkionieren, also 1 server an zweiten server an und driten mit TV, hier schein die camera seinen dienst nichts richtig tun, 

1 server an 2 server mit camera an geht.


----------



## Crav3X (5. Mai 2009)

egal welche Reihenfolge der Server!?

vllt installation von Server 3 fehlerhaft... mal Server1 mit TV und 2 -3 ohne probiert?


----------



## Ballerman23 (5. Mai 2009)

alles gleiche installation, der mit TV soll warserver sein und 12 slots


----------



## Crav3X (5. Mai 2009)

würde es auf jedenfall mal in einer anderen reihenfolge versuchen. kann da jetz nich soviel zu sagen.


----------

